# كيفيه صناعه حبر اصفر فسفوري للكتابه



## مؤمن mr (23 مارس 2015)

ارجو معرفه خامات تصنيع حبر اصفر فسفوري للكتابه واماكن البيع ونسب التركيبه لو سمحتم 
مثل حبر الفسفور الموجود في اقلام الفلومستر الموجوده في المكتبات ارجو توضيع النسب التصنيع واماكن بيع الخامات الجيده


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مارس 2015)

الحبر تماما مثل البويات ولكن بمواصفات خاصة وكل نوع طباعة له حبر خاص يصلح لنوع المادة المراد طباعتها وطريقة وميكنة الطباعة.الكل يتشابه فىكون المنتج يحتوى على راتنج ومذيب ومادة ملونة وبعض اللضافات. فى الحالة المطلوبة يكفى اكريليك ريزن بنسبة 10% ويذاب فى خليط من الكحول والاستر ويضاف علية البجمنت وهو المادة الملونة ودى موجودة بكل الالوان والانواع عند فرنسيس فى حمام التلات ش الموسكى بعد تقاطع بورسعيد وتوضع بنسبة بداية من10% وتفضل سعادتك تظبط اللزوجة بمتخن لغاية ما تحصل على المطلوب وفى حالة اقلام الفلوماستر انت مش محتاج تضيف اى حاجه.دى كده فاتح شهية فقط . موضوع الحبر كبيييير


----------



## مؤمن mr (24 مارس 2015)

تسلم حضرتك وجاري التجربه


----------



## مؤمن mr (24 مارس 2015)

ممكن حضرتك تقولي اسماء كتب او اسما اماكن للدورات لصناعه الحبر او اي مهندس ممكن يمون بيعطي دورات بمقابل مادي مفيش مشكله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 مارس 2015)

حاضر لكن كل الكتب المتخصصه باللغة الانجليزيه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 مارس 2015)

ده اهم كتاب فى الاحبار
Printing ink technology. By Apps
leonard hill books limited
london
1961


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 مارس 2015)

بالنسبة للتعليم بيكون فيه دورات بس خارج البلد انا حضرت عام 92دورة فى امستردام كانت فى فندق هوليداى ان واستفدت منها كتير. فممكن تبحث عن حاجة زى دى على النت.لكن هلى حضرتك دارس للكيمياء ام هى هواية ؟ علشان اراعى فى الاجابة ده. لو تحب اشرح لك الفكرة العامه وانواع الاحبار وخاماتها انا تحت امرك ومجانا يا استاذنا. المهم حد فى البلد دى يكون محب للعلم. الفكرة بس فى الوقت انا سفرى كتير فهاتكون مقابلة او اتنين مركزين وبعد كده اسيبك تطير لوحدك. لو موافق تحت امرك


----------



## مؤمن mr (24 مارس 2015)

اولا الف الف شكر ع الاهتمام حضرتك انا لست دارسا للكمياء ولاكن هو شغل وانا حبيته فبدخل ع النت واسال وفي حاجات كتير طبعا مش عارفها فبسال كتير الكتاب ده حضرتك الاقيه فين لوسمحت


----------



## مؤمن mr (24 مارس 2015)

تمام في الوقت اللي حضرتك تحدده لو هنتقل علي حضرتك فعلا لازم يكون في حد يشرحلي اكتر لانه مجال كبير وعايز اتعمق فيه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مارس 2015)

المهم تحدد انت محتاج ايه . انواع الاحبار كتير ومش كلها هاينفعك . اكيد محتاج نوع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مارس 2015)

الكتاب ده انا مالقيتوش غير فى لندن . ممكن تشوف نوع ايه محتاجه وانا اصور لك منه الجزء بتاعه. لانه ضخم وصعب نصورة كله


----------



## مؤمن mr (25 مارس 2015)

انا شغال في معمل شركه سراميك ومطلوب مني اعمل لون فسفوري للفرز بمعني ان بيكون فيه عامل جالس امام الخط البلاطه اللي فيها مشكله بيعلم عليها بقلم بيوضع فيه هذا الحبر والبلاط بيمشي علي المكنه المهم ان الحساس الليزر يشوف اللون اللي علي البلاطه عشان يخليها تمشي في اتجاه اخر بتتدخل فرزثالث والمهم ان اللون يبان في البلاط الفاتح والغامق
والله المستعان الحبر بيوضع في قلم شبيه بالفلو مستر وفي نفس الوقت سيوله عاديه تشبه لسيوله الماء


----------



## مؤمن mr (25 مارس 2015)

لوممكن رقم واتس اب نتكلم فيه بعد اذنك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (26 مارس 2015)

اخى مؤمن لسه كاتبه امس فى البتروكيماويات عموما مش عارف هايسمحوا تانى ولا لا . لكن هحاول 01005190499


----------

